# Lance's TdF bloodtests suspicious?



## P.D.E. (Oct 15, 2006)

http://nyvelocity.com/content/features/2009/armstrong-tour-blood-values-suspicious


----------



## Andrew1 (May 27, 2009)

Oh noes.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

*yawn*


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

for a guy living in Aspen, his hematocrit levels suck. Seriously, 43?


----------



## barhopper (Aug 10, 2009)

Jim "Darkmountain. ":skep:


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

Wrong forum. As usual..


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

ClassicSteel71 said:


> Wrong forum. As usual..


This is why I think we should have the doping forum closer to the top. There are about a million casual users here who have no idea there is a doping only forum. If it were near, say, podium girls, people would pick up on it a little sooner.


----------



## adimiro (Jun 28, 2007)

Even as someone who does not particularly think highly of Lance, this article and implicatons are absolutely ridiculous.

Enough has been speculated about Lance and others...if you don't have hard evidence, don't waste our time.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

adimiro said:


> Even as someone who does not particularly think highly of Lance, this article and implicatons are absolutely ridiculous.
> 
> Enough has been speculated about Lance and others...if you don't have hard evidence, don't waste our time.


To some, those numbers are evidence of doping. I don't know enough on the subject to know if they mean anything or nothing.

I have to assume he isn't dumb enough to come back and take the risk of being caught and giving them all the reason they need to remove his 7 wins from the books. But only God, Lance, and Johan know for sure.


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

Denmark loves cancer.

Will Lance now be known as Mr. 43%?


----------



## TReiner (Mar 21, 2009)

ClassicSteel71 said:


> To some, those numbers are evidence of doping. I don't know enough on the subject to know if they mean anything or nothing.
> 
> I have to assume he isn't dumb enough to come back and take the risk of being caught and giving them all the reason they need to remove his 7 wins from the books. But only God, Lance, and Johan know for sure.


you are joking I assume?

or are you sleeping with the Dane who wrote that asinine report?

for the love of god :mad2:


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

kbiker3111 said:


> This is why I think we should have the doping forum closer to the top. There are about a million casual users here who have no idea there is a doping only forum. If it were near, say, podium girls, people would pick up on it a little sooner.


If you want a forum about doping that gets more traffic you can talk to the admins here.

You could also go to the clinic on cyclingnews, high quality discussion there.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

TReiner said:


> you are joking I assume?
> 
> or are you sleeping with the Dane who wrote that asinine report?
> 
> for the love of god :mad2:


If you have a point, you didn't make it. That, or you need to work on your reading comprehension.


----------



## lastchild (Jul 4, 2009)

Giant is buying Colnago...


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Shimano bought Campagnolo.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Loved the 'Pharmstrong' crack in the comments section, lol. Hadn't heard that one before. :lol:
.


----------



## north_of_us (May 10, 2006)

LOL LA is back in action and bam here come the fall doping suspicions. If we dig deep enough I bet we see that the source is l'Equipe. Im not really an LA fan but this is great should generate some good reading like the "I admire LA thread"


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*Moderators Note*



P.D.E. said:


> http://nyvelocity.com/content/features/2009/armstrong-tour-blood-values-suspicious


Moved this for you. Please post this in Doping next time-- thanks!


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

Lets just assume this "article" is real. Let me see the values for the other riders that show they "all go down". Frankly 43 isnt that high, if I remember college physiology. Im not sure if he ever cheated, but I agree, it would be the surprise of the century (20th n' 21st) if he is NOW doping. He is practically NEVER alone. The logistics alone would be mind boggling, with papparazi going through your trash etc.., so much to lose. No way.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

shocking and appalling.

something must be done.

maybe...or then again, maybe not.


----------



## Barry Muzzin (Sep 18, 2006)

*Lance and the Chicken*

Interesting to note that Pharmstrong's values look a lot like The Chicken's 2007 values:

Michael Rasmussen, 05.07.2007 - 40,3 Hct
Michael Rasmussen, 17.07.2007 - 43,1 Hct
Michael Rasmussen, 24.07.2007 - 43,9 Hct

In the Giro ( with a good but not extraordinary finish) his Lance's values looked exactly like you would expect in a GT: 

5/7: 43.5
5/18: 40.0
5/31: 38.2

In the Tour, however, he had an increase in off scores and HCT the day after the first rest day and before the Ventoux? Nothing suspicious about that... Oh, and he finished on the podium...


----------



## Dwaynebarry (Mar 16, 2004)

Barry Muzzin said:


> Interesting to note that Pharmstrong's values look a lot like The Chicken's 2007 values:
> 
> Michael Rasmussen, 05.07.2007 - 40,3 Hct
> Michael Rasmussen, 17.07.2007 - 43,1 Hct
> ...



Beyond the big picture rise or maintenance of HCT, the jumps occurred over the rest days enhancing the suspicion of transfusions. Since dehydration is often the other explanation for increasing HCT, would you expect him to come out of rest days more or less hydrated?

There is also the issue of reticulocytes, which apparently also were suspicious and suggestive of suppression of his natural production of new red blood cells, as would occur with EPO or transfusions, prior to and during the Tour (yet normal at the Giro).


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

How can anybody read that article and not title the thread- Dope or Diarrhea?


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

stevesbike said:


> for a guy living in Aspen, his hematocrit levels suck. Seriously, 43?



Sh!t... I just got my hemetocrit test result back from the lab today and it says 43.5 and I live 550' above sea level in Los Angeles.


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

rocco said:


> Sh!t... I just got my hemetocrit test result back from the lab today and it says 43.5 and I live 550' above sea level in Los Angeles.


I live at sea level (Florida, on the water) and mine was 46.1, 3 weeks ago. Pro Tour here I come.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

jupiterrn said:


> I live at sea level (Florida, on the water) and mine was 46.1, 3 weeks ago. Pro Tour here I come.



What's your secret?


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

rocco said:


> What's your secret?


EPO, and lots of it


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

California L33 said:


> EPO, and lots of it


Well I do ride a T-mobile bike


----------



## Don Duende (Sep 13, 2007)

I live at 6000' and my hematocrit is 48%.


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

Don Duende said:


> I live at 6000' and my hematocrit is 48%.


doper


----------

